
How Class Works - Roots of Health Inequity - nathanhammond
http://rootsofhealthinequity.org/how-class-works.php
======
bloggergirl
This is brilliant. It's so well done. And it really picks up from 4:00 on
(although I loved the part about the discourse of class in America)...

There's a sense that believing in what this video shows will turn you into a
socialist... but that's untrue. You can still believe in working hard to get
ahead; there's just a movement now to ensure that, if you do work hard to get
ahead, you receive sufficient rewards for doing so. The kinds of rewards a
worker is entitled to: regular wage increases and job stability (with smarter
outsourcing to other countries).

Employers simply need to be more accountable to their employees.

